# Thousands Invested in Anti's Effort to Ban Michigan Dove Hunt



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

And they get this money from all over the country look around where ever you live and there will be some anti group colecting money some way.. saying it is to help dogs and cats find homes etc ..


----------

